# AudioControl LC2i Setup



## Boredmods (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, after playing around with some of the passive LOCs, I went with the LC2i. I have been trying to dial in the accubass feature, I like the fact that I can get a little more low end at higher volumes. Only issue is it seems to distort really bad on higher bass songs (ie hip hop/techno). I have not played with the accubass threshold screw at all, just looking to see if anyone has used this along with the Silver Flutes, and had any decent luck. The accubass knob is set to half way point, and the bass knob turned all the way down.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you driving the silver flutes off of the LC2I ?
Good Luck .


----------



## Boredmods (Jun 14, 2015)

LC2i -> MiniDSP -> JL Audio XD600/6 -> Silver Flutes / Vifa


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So what is your thinking how you will improve the quality of this scenario of your sound stage .. too much distortion ?

From what I have read about the Flutes is they are not high powered speakers , but a quality sound stage upgrade .


----------



## Boredmods (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm thinking it has to do with the lc2i and the accubass adjustments. It could be that I have the gain on the amp too high but I doubt that. It's not even half way.


----------



## AudioControl (Aug 4, 2015)

The Bass output level on the LC2i should be up quite a bit higher - at full system volume the output of your LC2i should match the input max of your subwoofer amp. With Bass Level all the way down you are attenuating the signal and you have no choice but to compensate with amp gain. I suggest starting with the Bass Level and AccuBASS level at 12 o'clock and turn the AccuBASS threshold fully clockwise. Turn your amp gains all the way down. Test your system at these levels to see how things sound. From here, you can probably increase the Bass Level to achieve the volume you desire from the sub. Keep in mind that at full volume, the preamp output of the LC2i should not exceed the amp's input maximum. You can measure voltage at the RCAs to check this. If you need further assistance, you may call us on (425) 775-8461 - M-F / 8-5 Pacific Time.


----------

